

The Erlang Stack - thibaut_barrere
http://thewebdev.de/the-erlang-stack/

======
strobe
Good collection of erlang links. Thanks.

I guess is good addition links is: Erland VM based language Elixir -
<http://elixir-lang.org/> and newest Elixir presentation
<http://vimeo.com/53221562>

------
cval
Sweet, just in time. I always wanted to learn Erlang.

~~~
davidw
<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/> is a really good resource for that, much
better than a random collection of links.

~~~
klibertp
The book is nice for sure, but I found it way too long. It's written for
beginners and that's a good thing (for them) and a pity (in my case): I might
have known next to nothing about Erlang, but I was already a seasoned
programmer with experience with functional programming, so the whole chapter
about recursion (or three about basic types...) was a bit too much for me[1].

I was learning Erlang primarily from it's documentation, beginning from syntax
and then reading through library reference[2] and some examples here and
there. I'm sure that this list would be quite helpful for me then and I find
it useful even now.

[1] I returned to LYSE later when I knew better which parts I can safely skip
and which to read. Also, I think the book was not completed back then.

[2] The worst web-based docs I ever read. Due to ability to see only one level
of a tree at once I was missing massive chunks of functionality. Then I
realized I have the same docs on disk as they came with Erlang (not on windows
though). Basic find and grep were so much better than even google+erlang www
docs! Really, just don't do it. Read the docs from your hard drive.

~~~
davidw
> seasoned programmer with experience with functional programming

Then you aren't his target market, are you?

The ratio of people with experience doing FP to people who are neither
seasoned programmers, nor have experience with FP is pretty low.

~~~
klibertp
True.

I just reacted to your statement that LYSE is "much better than a random
collection of links". It's not always better is what I wanted to say.

------
ericmoritz
This is handy if you every find yourself hacking together a parallel map for a
escript:

<https://github.com/rprimus/plists>

------
jfaucett
thanks for thinks they look like good resources :)

With the title though I was kind of hoping for a full stack of tools for
developing apps, like a gui lib, or web framework, etc. Anyone have some of
those links?

